# The best GT-R ever created...(hipoGTR)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i have no doubt that this is the best GT-R ever created. Evertime i see this car, more has been added! 

Gio :bowdown1::bowdown1:

Rest assured the that items removed from Competizione R mk 1 live on half away across the world ;-)

Dino - Cracking pictures as always...





























FULL WRITE UP 

CAR FEATURE>> TOP SECRET COMPETIZIONE R - THE REBIRTH - Speedhunters


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Wow. The transformation is incredible. When I last saw Gio's car I thought it was awesome, the most complete R34 I'd ever seen. But this is now on a whole new level :smokin: Color looks superb.

Nice write up and superb pix, as always, Dino.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Without a doubt an amazingly nice car, but I personally prefered it when it was blue and looked slightly different


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

That certainly is one fine example, very clean. Definately a big fan of the Robson Leather interior.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

CAR FEATURE>> TOP SECRET COMPETIZIONE R - Speedhunters

and what it looked like before...which strangely my car is turning into lol


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

wow nice car  very shiny


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i would have kept it bb 

still wouldnt mind having it lol


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

cool...


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Can anyone shed any light on the benefit of swapping a top secret tower bar for a Cusco carbon Pro front strut bar - weight saving perhaps ? or maybe due to positioning of new turbo setup ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> Can anyone shed any light on the benefit of swapping a top secret tower bar for a Cusco carbon Pro front strut bar - weight saving perhaps ? or maybe due to positioning of new turbo setup ?


im sure Gio can comment

it could be due to turbo set up or the fact that it suits more with the carbon theme


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Man that is so nice.I love the interior and there's me thinking I was near the end of my spending lots of money on my car ,this has made me think again.There's just no end to it may aswell face facts.This car has to be one of the best I have ever seen,off to have a look in my piggy box see what I can come up with . PS oh thanks Matty you really know how to make someone feel bad,I want all them parts lol,great pictures by the way.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

This GT-R was to me already one of the most beautiful I knew before the recent transformation and will always remain indelible in my mind as the first and only vehicle I've been in to do over 200 mph and still be accelerating... on a public road. It was a car that demanded respect and would leave you speechless with it's capabilities...

Now Gio's gone and dropped the GT-R gauntlet for creation of the best all round package as a road car with track bias... A car which not only goes, stops and handles with all the proverbials, but cossets it's occupants with total style inside with the crispest mix of style and discretion. No GT-R badge is just to confuse those who don't know what this is.

Will a better road & track spec 34 ever be created? I never get tired of seeing this masterpiece. It's a credit to Gio's vison and passion for his GT-R. :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

WOW!! That car is the best R-34 Gtr ever created:bowdown1::bowdown1:

The whole package is so impressive that i am truly lost for words:smokin:
What a machine!!


Terje.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Car was featured earlier this year in HPI, with what looks the same photo shoot, I posted some camera phone pics for Gio of the article if anyone is interested.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/45540-competizione-r-carbon-updates-7.html#post1074431


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the feedback and input, guys. Its really appreciated, even when there are differences of opinion. It all looks good now, but I cannot begin to tell you how many times I changed my mind on the direction to take during the build up. I guess you can see that comparing the prior version of the car with the current. On reflection, that's what made it all so much fun (albeit too expensive). Anyway, a lot of what you see now is simply the culmination of the great ideas coming from the members here. :bowdown1:



Lex DakarDatsun said:


> Can anyone shed any light on the benefit of swapping a top secret tower bar for a Cusco carbon Pro front strut bar - weight saving perhaps ? or maybe due to positioning of new turbo setup ?


Its really just for looks, Lex. Having said that, when I had my twin 3037s, the TS tower bar did touch the compressor housing and, consequently, needed to be adjusted a little to make it fit right.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

EPIC.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Love this car. What a weapon.
Well done Gio.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmm. I need to save up more money. 

Love everything about the car - the purpose, the attention to detail, the passion. Awesome job, Gio.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Gio, you dropped the 3037S's! :bawling:

And gone for tiddly ones! 

You been drinking too much saki? :thumbsup:

Or has the insane acceleration when they come on finally got to you? Or is it just a review of the invoices! 

Car still looks the danglies, maybe just needs a little 125 shot nitrous to remind you of the heady 3037S days?

DaveG


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

hipogtr said:


> Its really just for looks, Lex. Having said that, when I had my twin 3037s, the TS tower bar did touch the compressor housing and, consequently, needed to be adjusted a little to make it fit right.


Aha - does that mean you have a TS tower bar for sale perchance


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

aaaaamazing car. i like it very much. It looks like a car from another planet.

Is there any chance to get those wing stays? I need such cause the standard ones are tooo high for swiss regulations.

Greets


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

that's a hell of a great GTR :clap:

absolutely amazing!


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Gio,
Personally I very much preferred the BB look and specs.
But after reading the article I really understood your changes.
Enjoy your new track weapon!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats the kind of thing that sways me back into the GTR world when I think of quitting.
:thumbsup:

There was once a bb R34 with the same look over here hippo plate too. This was back in 2000 (approx). I remember the guy, his wife made him sell his pride and joy R33 to move house then when he sold said she didnt want to move...........he then bought the R34. Was an Abbey car. Anyone know that one these days?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

This is most complete package R34 GTR ever built, this car got it all and with stunning looks and performance! :thumbsup:

Hope to see your car Gio in december when we are in Japan with GTRoc.


----------



## JDMEK1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Love this set up its really clean!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hipo loving your car mate, great achievement and defo a unique styling, the usual　j-customer is too shy (or uncreative) to come up with.

How is your car running anyway? I have heared some stories about TopSecret customer car reliability issues . . . I would much appreciate if you could give us a honest opinion about the services you got at TS over the years. Obviously you must be satisfied with the works or you would have left for another tuner long ago.

Hope you keep　it alive and for god`s sake get some more pics online of it and in high resolution please.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks again, guys. Gotta agree with ATCO that 3037S were a blast. I only changed the turbos because I never could use the setup for what it was originally built for - an RH9 sticker. 

Lex - Sorry, that was offloaded a long time ago.

joker69 - I got the wing stays off a guy on Yahoo Japan Auctions that did a lot of carbon fibre work. Not sure if he is still doing that but its probably worth a look.

gtrlux - I also heard about an issue with a TS car belonging to a member on this board. Really unfortunate situation and I'm not sure about all the facts of that case so I cannot comment. From my personal experience, however, I have a lot of good things to say about the work that TS has done. Although I have been experimenting continuously with mods on the car for over 5 years now, it has been very reliable and delivered on excitement year after year. Also, as you can see, they know how to get the bling right as well. The only thing that I ever had an unexpected issue with during my entire time owning the car was a weak idle. This was not because something was actually done wrong by TS but more because the setup I was running at the time was moving away from street spec (i.e. big cams, single throttle, large intake plenum... about 900hp to the wheels on pump gas). That issue disappeared as the tuning evolved and became more refined. Other than that matter, its been a superb experience owning the car an continues to be so. On the other side of the coin, TS are expensive, they can take a long time to get things done, and they don't like to experiment with unproven products on their customer cars (unless you really force them to). I am not sure whether there are any tuners who don"t suffer from these traits sometimes so I have never found a reason to switch to someone else. Naturally, when you start to spend a lot with one tuner, they tend to look after you. Consequently, my experiences may not be indicative of everybody else's. I hope this helps put some perspective around what TS are like and I am more than happy to answer any specific questions. :smokin:

If anyone wants high res photos, please get DCD in here! I don't even have any yet. :wavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hope you got a TS key ring for all the £ you spent there lol

Gio youve email too ;-)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hipogtr said:


> gtrlux - I also heard about an issue with a TS car belonging to a member on this board. Really unfortunate situation and I'm not sure about all the facts of that case so I cannot comment. From my personal experience, however, I have a lot of good things to say about the work that TS has done. Although I have been experimenting continuously with mods on the car for over 5 years now, it has been very reliable and delivered on excitement year after year. Also, as you can see, they know how to get the bling right as well. The only thing that I ever had an unexpected issue with during my entire time owning the car was a weak idle. This was not because something was actually done wrong by TS but more because the setup I was running at the time was moving away from street spec (i.e. big cams, single throttle, large intake plenum... about 900hp to the wheels on pump gas). That issue disappeared as the tuning evolved and became more refined. Other than that matter, its been a superb experience owning the car an continues to be so. On the other side of the coin, TS are expensive, they can take a long time to get things done, and they don't like to experiment with unproven products on their customer cars (unless you really force them to). I am not sure whether there are any tuners who don"t suffer from these traits sometimes so I have never found a reason to switch to someone else. Naturally, when you start to spend a lot with one tuner, they tend to look after you. Consequently, my experiences may not be indicative of everybody else's. I hope this helps put some perspective around what TS are like and I am more than happy to answer any specific questions. :smokin:
> 
> If anyone wants high res photos, please get DCD in here! I don't even have any yet. :wavey:


Thanks Hipo for the insight.

You are spot on with tuners wanting to go their "proven way" with customer cars and that you have to push them with a knief in the back and cash on the table to get what you want.

I think that every tuner has it's bad sheeps in the back yard as with every customer you have to deal with a specific tuning wish on a mostly restricted budget. I have owned a TS R32 a few years ago and the RB20DET produced some 400HP at full boost. I crashed the car and it was reshaped afterwards . . . I think it still runs with the original engine, . .it was build very well, none the less.

I would love to drive inside you car once, in order to compare the twin Turbo setup at 900HP with the cars I have driven in that power class with single setups.

Hell you don't need high resolution pics anyway.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Top Secret ought to take this car to 2010 TAS - maybe suggest that Gio! Would be good to show off something other than their usual (albeit impressive) Gold demo machines. This car would create quite a stir, I'm sure and maybe even win a few prizes


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

rb26 said:


> WOW!! That car is the best R-34 Gtr ever created:bowdown1::bowdown1:


I concur, superb R34 Gio :thumbsup:


----------



## doggy (Oct 18, 2008)

This one is superb... Super clean, super sexy.


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

Totally superb machine if only...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Top Secret ought to take this car to 2010 TAS - maybe suggest that Gio!


Nice idea, Miguel. Unfortunately, my car is missing too much. TAS has become more and more about stickers, bright paint, wild body kits and chromies over the last few years! Its a real pity given all the raw tuning talent out there. Long live the days of complete tuned cars. :sadwavey:

Thanks for everybody's ongoing feedback! :thumbsup:


----------



## HoChiMinh690 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow ridiculous amount of money spent on all of that, but well worth it. It's so rare to see someone throw tons of money at a car and still have it come out clean as hell and not overdone. Absolutely beautiful. Have fun at the track with it.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nothing to say that hasn't already been said. A lot of inspiration for mine came from Gio's, simply a stunning car.

You're right about TAS Gio, doubt I'll bother next year. Shame I wasn't here when tuning was the priority but times change I guess. Soon everyone will be cruising around in carbon friendly soap boxes that look like a dogs dinner:chuckle:

Joker - I've got a set of those wing stays sat in a box at home if you want them.


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Great amazing car! DCD, can't we get some high resolution pics? Please??


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

this car makes me feel i should've tried harder at school !!!!, must have cost a fortune! very very special R34:smokin:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

nori41 said:


> this car makes me feel i should've tried harder at school !!!!


lol this statement made me laugh


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

It does look absolutely superb


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Love that new colour and spec is awesome!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its even better in the flesh


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

matty32 said:


> its even better in the flesh



Agreed, with no doubt the most perfect street driven 34 out there, not a singel detail missed anywere! :thumbsup:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

sweet motor


----------

